# What is the most expensive shrimp?



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

King Kongs are easily $30 a piece now depending on quality. Full blacks aren't even above a hundred I would say. 

From what I've seen the most readily available expensive ones are Blue Bolts at $100 or above atm.

Then there's hino shadow panda which is pretty expensive but not common or a new kind of pinto bee shrimp.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

$300 BKK are a thing of the distant past. You won't see them above $60 now, most likely. 

The ones like Green Hulk, TB Blye Jelly, and some of the semi-stabilized Tibees or Pintos are at the top of the totem pole nowadays.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

The shrimp breeding industry is like electronics or fashion. What's hot now is quickly old news. The shrimp hobby is growing and evolving really fast. 

I thought there are still some very high quality CRS that can sell for a high price?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=169306

Benibachi Hinomaru SSS grade - $950
Benibachi Mosura SSS grade - $950
Benibachi Hinomaru CBS Grade SSS - $950
Benibachi Double Hinomaru CBS Grade SSS - $950

Apparently there are $1200-$1500 shrimp available from the same supplier as well.


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

Nvm


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

I sell this freckled banana racer female in $2500.

That makes it the most expensive shrimp ever.

Only one available.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Comes with marble.


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

Sold! I'll come by to pick it up later. 

I think we did it, the most expensive shrimp sold in the US on TPT.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

You got it Jimko! I'll pm you my PayPal.


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

Clear the helicopter landing pad. I'll be arriving in about 30 minutes.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh, no! You will ruin the party I'm throwing up there with the payment I just received! Can't you just land on the golf course?


----------



## kingfish92 (Aug 18, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=169306
> 
> Benibachi Hinomaru SSS grade - $950
> Benibachi Mosura SSS grade - $950
> ...


Holy sh*t, amazing shrimps with amazing prices. How do they actually grade them? Is there an international standard or do they just come up with a grading system themselves?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

kingfish92 said:


> Holy sh*t, amazing shrimps with amazing prices. How do they actually grade them? Is there an international standard or do they just come up with a grading system themselves?


Forgot about PRL's

They grade based on color and quality of color. 
These shrimp are bred over and over with each other to achieve a pure line, never tampered with golden genes.

They are then weeded out based on color quality. Thus achieving a magnificent color as well as patterning


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Aren't there some CRS from Taiwan selling for like $10,000 each or something completely insane?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

It was in that company promo video, they never said what it was though.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Aren't there some CRS from Taiwan selling for like $10,000 each or something completely insane?


I think that when BKK just came out and the one that won a big show in Germany that went for like $10,000 or so. New species come and go, only high end CRS stands the test of time.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

pejerrey said:


> Oh, no! You will ruin the party I'm throwing up there with the payment I just received! Can't you just land on the golf course?


If there's a tournament, you can always take the jet and land it on the freeway roud:


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

THe first BKK sold in America was $8500.00 USD. Personally I like that prices are coming down, opens up the customer base immensely. Give us Americans more variety. I was very happy that I was the first to offer high quality BKK for $35.00 a piece. I sold 120 of them in 2 days. Got plenty of other things coming shortly.
Thanks,
Tim


----------

